# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Onder de teennagel

## Capslock

Hallo 
ik heb overlaatst iets zwaars op mijn teennagel gehad
en hij was lang blauw en bloedde langs de zijkant en kwam los

ik heb de nagel verwijdert en vroeg mij af of dit normaal was onder mijn grote teen nagel

de huid is niet zo mooi, eerder hobbelig 

is dit normaal, als ik eraan kom doet dit geen zeer
en 

en rond mijn nagel zit het opgezwollen en rood
ik hoop dat dit door de klap komt
de klap heeft niet precies op mijn nagel gevallen maar er rond

----------

